# Massive WD viv! finally! ....... (few pics)



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

been making this for months, just taking my time really making sure everything is spot on and temps are correct before i moved the water dragons into there new 6w x 2d x 6h. still got a few little bits to do, going to get some more plants in there and a few more branches to use the high up space but thats about it! 

hope you all like!









































































just got an auto mister to go in now! lol

thanks for looking.

Scott


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

very nice viv, wd should e very happy in there


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice, big viv, should love it in there.


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

cheers guys, i hope so! 

next plan is to get another female introduced!


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice mate !!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

thats awesome : victory: i like the idea of the shelf and ramp and also that pool type thing


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

U want a female for him, what about a little group?? 1.3 or something, would look great.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

CWD said:


> Very nice mate !!


cheers man! took long enough to get made! lol



ANT said:


> thats awesome : victory: i like the idea of the shelf and ramp and also that pool type thing


cheers, was just gonna be a shelf to cover the 2nd uv but thought why not give them abit more space to run about in! the pools got a tap underneath aswell so its easy to drain and clean!



snakelover said:


> U want a female for him, what about a little group?? 1.3 or something, would look great.


that would be great but its hard enough finding one female the same age as mine let alone 2! 



Brat said:


> Looks great!


thanks!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

or 3....lol

Yer....nice set up anyway, and good luck finding female(s) : victory:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Really nice viv mate, well done


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks mate.


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

verryyyyy nice, well done, it looks great :no1:


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

great work on that  he looks likea very happy chappy in there


----------

